# New Years Day Race in Cincinnati



## twoh (Aug 23, 2005)

We will be having our 1st annuall New Years Day Race. Our new pit area should be available by the first. This will be a road course event. 



doors will open at 7am.



Racing will start at 12:00pm. 



Cost 12 dollars second class will be 5 dollars. 



Let's start the new year off right.

Our store will be able to hold over a hundred racers. Let's break in the new space correctly.


----------

